# Plant ID please



## Feyde (Mar 11, 2009)

I found this plant growing in the Manistee River (NW lower peninsula of Michigan). I've been trying to ID this plant for over a month, but cannot match it with anything. Sorry about the bad picture.


----------



## Avi (Apr 7, 2004)

Well, as you mentioned the pic isn't a good one, so any ident is questionable...but just for fun, I'd have to take a guess that it's some kind of Hygro.


----------



## Feyde (Mar 11, 2009)

Hygro was my guess, too. Tried taking some more pictures. Not much better, but it's about as good as the camera phone will do.http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/images/smilies/icon_sad.gif


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

According to this pdf about Michigan aquatic invasive species, Hygrophila polysperma is not established in Michigan. But that may not exclude an occurrence somewhere in the state.
http://house.michigan.gov/SessionDocs/2009-2010/Testimony/Committee10-3-19-2009-1.pdf

Did it grow submerged? Was there something looking like flowers or inflorescences on the plants?


----------



## Feyde (Mar 11, 2009)

I found the plant growing in a large stand. All the plants were submerged with no sign of flowers or inflorescences.


----------

